# Steven Seagal Aikido



## MJS (Sep 15, 2010)

[YT]WLvoO5B1dMw[/yt]


----------



## Jenna (Sep 16, 2010)

MJS said:


> [yt]WLvoO5B1dMw[/yt]


Even in demo footage there can be found some useful applicable-to-reality technique.  Mike, thank you for posting this! Jenna x


----------



## MJS (Sep 16, 2010)

Glad you liked it Jenna.   Personally, I like Seagal and his movies.  I remember one of my old teachers.  He told me about his first movie, Above The Law.  He was like, "Man, you gotta see his movie.  Its great!!!"  Until then, I had never heard of Steven Seagal.  So, off to the video store I go, rent the movie, and was pretty impressed.  

I have a documentary on him...shows some of his training, interviews with his students, seminar instruction, etc.  Good stuff.


----------



## Jenna (Sep 16, 2010)

MJS said:


> Glad you liked it Jenna.   Personally, I like Seagal and his movies.  I remember one of my old teachers.  He told me about his first movie, Above The Law.  He was like, "Man, you gotta see his movie.  Its great!!!"  Until then, I had never heard of Steven Seagal.  So, off to the video store I go, rent the movie, and was pretty impressed.
> 
> I have a documentary on him...shows some of his training, interviews with his students, seminar instruction, etc.  Good stuff.


Same here!  I appreciate that he like many others has his detractors for their various reasons.  Personally, I would be lying if I said Seagal had not influenced the practice of my Aikido in one way or another [not least my inability to act ]. Jenna x


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 16, 2010)

That clip incidentally is from an old Mike Douglas (afternoon) talk show and that helped Steven get contacts for his break into show-biz.   He was pretty awesome in his younger days. Brutal to his ukes but taught them well I suppose.   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Sep 16, 2010)

Steven is great. I loved his initial movies, and it is clear that he has quite some skill. Too bad that in his later movies, he tried his hand at acting instead of just kicking *** 

And when he went 'Chinese', his movies went down the drain entirely.
I never got why he quit training though. He went from lean and mean to fat and pudgy.


----------



## seasoned (Sep 16, 2010)

Bruno@MT said:


> Steven is great. I loved his initial movies, and it is clear that he has quite some skill. Too bad that in his later movies, he tried his hand at acting instead of just kicking ***
> 
> And when he went 'Chinese', his movies went down the drain entirely.
> I never got why he quit training though. *He went from lean and mean to fat and pudgy*.


With some people, money in the pocket, adds to this. I loved and watched all his movies. Acting was bad, but, his fight scenes were very cool.


----------



## elder999 (Sep 16, 2010)

Bruno@MT said:


> .
> I never got why he quit training though. He went from lean and mean to fat and pudgy.


 
What makes you thjink he "quit training?"
As far as I know, Seagal Sensei still trains-it's just that he's 58 years old, and very, very, *very *fond of pasta....:lol:


----------



## Tanaka (Sep 16, 2010)

Bruno@MT said:


> Steven is great. I loved his initial movies, and it is clear that he has quite some skill. Too bad that in his later movies, he tried his hand at acting instead of just kicking ***
> 
> And when he went 'Chinese', his movies went down the drain entirely.
> I never got why he quit training though. He went from lean and mean to fat and pudgy.


Hes still going.
He was just training Anderson Silva recently.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 17, 2010)

interesting clip, i'd never seen that before.

The fact that his uke looks like he's only half Steven's size makes it look a bit funny, but I think Steven is something like 6'6"?  I suppose that uke is probably pretty close to my size then...


----------



## mt1 (Jan 5, 2011)

:angel: Sensei Steven Seagal is alright 

Am continuing to enjoy his current dtv career

He appears to branch out in various martial arts aside from aikido?

Would love to see Seagal expand his talents in radio and in compact disc book formats too? Say in a radio mystery theater program?


----------



## Aikironin (Jan 5, 2011)

is the full unedited version, they are saying it is merv griffin show, whatever..


----------



## citom (Jan 8, 2011)

Steven Seagal's uke in this clip is Haruo Matsuoka.. Matsuoka Sensei is very active in teaching Aikido:
http://www.doshinokai.com/Aikido_Doshinokai-About_Matsuoka_Sensei.html


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 8, 2011)

Acting aside, he's not a bad musician and i certainly wouldn't turn down an opportunity to train with him!


----------



## Aikironin (Jan 10, 2011)

I could think of at least a half dozen others I would rather train with, Matsuoka would defninately be one.  But S.Endo, S. Yamaguchi (Yes I know he has passed on but still would have been interesting) G. Shioda, R. Shirata, C. Tissier. M. Saito, Nidai and Sandai Doshu, that's just off the top.  Seagal is good, but I would prefer less baggage from my instructors.


----------

